

Ask HN: How to build a 3d ipad game - niico

Hey guys!<p>We are a UI and a 3D designer and we want to create a cool (3D) ipad game but we have no technical skills nor we have never created an ipad game before.<p>We will probably hire a developer for this project.<p>But what are some basic things we need to know about creating a 3d ipad game? Rendering stuff, mapping, multiplayer interaction, connecting to a database to record the scores, etc.<p>Thanks!
======
coryl
Unity3D would probably a great place to start.

Very tough hiring a dev for this kind of work; very expensive and hard to find
good quality.

------
remzisenel
you might want to check this one out:
[http://www.yogurt3d.com/news/yogurt3d-running-on-the-
iphone....](http://www.yogurt3d.com/news/yogurt3d-running-on-the-iphone.html)

